

Show HN: Whydown -- yet another advanced downforeveryoneorjustme clone - taburet
http://whydown.com/raspberrypi.com

======
gala8y
Felt that "Why" should be clickable 'home/clear' and it is - nice.

I really don't like (almost) everybody using 'google' in phrases like >>For
example, try "google.com" without the quotes.<< Too much 'google' throught the
day already.

Site is more than meets the eye on the home page (there is pulling tweets,
extra technical information, comments, notify me when up functionality) -
nicely done. Tweets wouldnt load for me for any of the sites, though.

~~~
taburet
Thanks for the feedback, it is good to hear someone is happy with it.

Have replaced google.com with random pick from the top. Tweets should be
avalaible for almost all major websites, what is your platform/browser
combination?

~~~
gala8y
Sorry for that - tweets work A OK. I had all scripts enabled but ghostery was
blocking twitter.

See you added arrow to open site in question. Have fun.

